# Preamplificador para filtro pasa bajos



## rogarzon (Mar 7, 2019)

Hola mi gente, acabo de terminar de ensamblar un circuito filtro pasa banda de www.construyasuvideorockola.com, específicamente el filtro pasa bajo. El circuito funciona correctamente, no tiene ruidos y le llegan los +-15v a las patas 8 y 4 del operacional doble, pero parece ser que no tiene mucha ganancia ya que cuando abro por completo el control de volumen del filtro y del amplificador no se oye tan potente como debería (aunque en www.construyasuvideorockola.com  recomiendan un amplificador de por lo menos 200W RMS y el mio no es tan potente), lo que me lleva a pensar que nesecito hacerle un pre-amplificador para elevar un poco la señal que llega el amplificador.
Queria saber si algunos de ustedes tiene un buen circuito pre-amplificador basado en operacionales doble (TL082 por ejemplo) que pueda usar para este fin. Aqui les adjunto unas imágenes del circuito ya ensamblado y tambien el diagrama, por si les interesa.
Un saludo y muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 7, 2019)

No se puede  nesesitas otro amplificador más potente ese con TDA7377 a penas da unos cuantos Wats  15w + 15w + 30w entre 3 canales un total 60W cundo lo recomiendan de 200w por canal


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 8, 2019)

Gracias por responder Kuro-san, lo que necesito es un preamplificador que me eleve un poco más la señal que sale del filtro hacia el amplificador


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

Aquí mismo en el foro los Hay


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2019)

Podés probar ésto después del filtro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

rogarzon dijo:


> lo que me lleva a pensar que nesecito hacerle un pre-amplificador para elevar un poco la señal que llega el amplificador.


No necesitás ningún preamplificador: solo tenés que aumentar la resistencia de 100K entre los terminales 1 y 2 del primer TL082. Podés probar con 220K para empezar y luego la varías en mas o en menos hasta que obtengas el nivel que esperás.
Cuidado que con eso vas a cambiar la frecuencia de corte superior de la etapa de entrada, por lo que tal vez debas disminuir el valor del capacitor de 47nF que lleva en paralelo...dependiendo del valor final de esa resistencia podrás cambiar el capacitor a 22nF si la resistencia la llevaste a 220K., si nó, tratá de mantener (mas o menos) constante el producto C x R

PD: Lo del amplificador de 200 W es pura verdura...


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

Cambia La recistencia de (100K por una de 150K).  (el capacitor de 0.22uF por uno de 150nf) y conserva la frecuencia original de corte a (7Hz) (si le pides más saturará fácil mente con cualquier fuente de audio)


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2019)

Tal cual como te ha dicho el Doc, manteniendo el producto RC podes modificar la resistencia propuesta o la de entrada misma, pero también deberas variar el capacitor de entrada, pero como se trata de un pasabajos no deberías tener problemas.
Recordando que para el primer caso debes aumentar la resistencia y para el segundo disminuirla
Por ejemplo reemplazando la R entre Pin 1 y 2 a 220 tendras una ganancia en tensión de 2.2
Para el segundo caso se deberia cambiar la R por una de 47K y obtendrías uno 2.12 ve


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

ya miré el problema sorry solo modifica la resistencia de 68K marcada con * en la misma página lo dice pon la de un valor menor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> ya miré el problema sorry solo modifica la resistencia de 68K marcada con * en la misma página lo dice pon la de un valor menor.



Que esquema estas viendo???
No hay ninguna R de 68K en el filtro pasabajos que subió el PO.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

Lo descargué de la página y la resistencia aparece de 68K  pero en este del foro es de 100K


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2019)

Ok. El efecto es el mismo solo que no hay que tocar el capacitor pero a cambio hay que reducir la impedancia de entrada.
Nada es gratis en esta vida...


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, muchísimas gracias por responder tan rápido. 



Kuro-chan dijo:


> Lo descargué de la página y la resistencia aparece de 68K  pero en este del foro es de 100K


No habia visto este diagrama sin fuente simétrica. Probare con los ajustes que me dicen. Ahora asumiendo que le haga estos ajustes. ¿Como me afectaría esto  en las frecuencias que realza?, ¿Serán las mismas?.

Otra cosa estuve leyendo en la página de videorockola (adjunto la página salvada en pdf) y dicen que la ganancia para los tres filtros se puede ajustar modificando la proporcion que hay entre la resitencia de 100k que está conenctada al positivo del condensador de 2.2uf de la entrada y la resistencia de 100k conectada a la pata 1 y 2 del primer operacional. Por ejemplo. En el circuito del pdf que subio Kuro-chan la ganacia seria de R100k/R68k = 1.47, en mi caso es de 1. Pero dicen que se tiene que hacer con mesura y no se cuanto puedo aumentar la ganacia (2, 2.5 veces, etc..) sin que me afecte la *fidelidad* del circuito, prefiero hacerle un pre-amplificador si este es el caso, por esta causa es que decidi iniciar el tema.

También buscando en la página de Elliott Sound Products encontre este cuircuito High Quality Audio Preamp (sin la etapa del balance y los controles de volumen) y quisiera saber si este me puede servir en el caso de que decida hacerle un pre-amplificador.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 8, 2019)

Varía el valor de esa resistencia de entrada no afecta en gran medida la frecuencia de corte sólo la ganancia y craro está que también la impedancia de entrada. 

pudes jugar con esos valores I no afectan la finalidad y también por qué en bajas frecuencias no se notará mucho la calidad de audio en medias y altas frecuencias si, 
pero TL082 Si es malo para aplicaciones de audio.

El preamplifier Hi-Fi está bueno con el (opa2134)  o  si consigue el (LM4562) qué tiene una distorsión del (0.00003%THD) irá exelente.


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 8, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> pero TL082 Si es malo para aplicaciones de audio.


No usé el TL082, (aunque los de videorockola afirman que posee una buena respuesta en las frecuencias bajas), usé el OP275, fue el que pude reciclar de un amplificador JBL de 600w. Si se dan cuenta los componentes que use son reciclados  , en mi pais se hace dificil conseguir componentes electrónicos nuevos ya que no hay tiendas donde vendan los componentes sueltos , pero el circuito funciona y se eschucha bien, lo que tiene poca ganancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2019)

En lo sucesivo sube los archivos al servidor del Foro, es molesto tener que ir a buscar imágenes a otras página de Internet para analizar circuitos ajenos.

¿ Esto es lo que armaste, pero con otro IC ?






En caso afirmativo.
Toma la señal a tu amplificador desde el capacitor de 1µF que sale de la pata 1 ---> Prueba si el volumen es correcto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2019)

Y dale....
No necesitas un preamplificador para ese filtro PB!!!!
Modifica la ganancia tal como te hemos dicho y asunto arreglado. No hay perdida de fidelidad ni nada parecido, y eso de "con mesura" es mas verdura de esa pagina!! Podes aumentar la ganancia a 100 o a 1000 o lo que haga falta.

PD: en el foro hay circuitos mucho mejores que ese...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y dale....
> No necesitas un preamplificador para ese filtro PB!!!!


Muy cierto, lo que me lleva a hacer una reflexión, el interesado ¿ Entiende que cosa hace o se supone que hace este artefacto ?


> PD: en el foro hay circuitos mucho mejores que ese...


Sabias palabras las suyas Don *"Z"*

Yo parto de 2 posibilidades
1) Hay algo mal armado en un circuito no muy bueno, por eso indico los pasos a seguir como para encontrar el posible defecto.
2) No se tiene en claro la función del filtro, en consecuencia se considera incorrecto lo que en realidad está bien.


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 9, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Esto es lo que armaste, pero con otro IC ?


Es correcto.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> PD: en el foro hay circuitos mucho mejores que ese...


¿Como cuál por ejemplo?.
¿Es tan malo el diseño del circuito? . Disculpen mi ignorancia.
Es un circuito que las piezas se consiguen relativamente fácil en donde vivo. Vi el video que subio la gente de videorockola, me gusto y heché manos a la obra.



Fogonazo dijo:


> No se tiene en claro la función del filtro, en consecuencia se considera incorrecto lo que en realidad está bien.


Lo que quiero es un circuito que realze las frecuencias bajas y elimine el paso de las frecuencias medias y altas, y eso es lo que hace un filtro pasa bajo. Pero lo que pasa es que cuando abro los controles de volumen (al maximo) del filtro y del amplificador, no se oye *tan fuerte como de costumbre*.
A ver si me explico mejor.
Cuando pongo el amplificador del subwoofer (no tiene red de tono) directo a la PC, los sonidos graves tienen un nivel de volumen alto, pero cuando pongo el filtro pasa bajo entre la PC y el amplificador, los graves no se oyen tan alto como en el caso anterior, de hecho, es como si se eschucharan 2 veces menos o algo así, pero mejora la calidad del sonido por que no le llega el rango completo de frecuencias al subwoofer.
Otra cosa la resisitencia variable de 50k potencia los bajos, no puedo abusar abriendola mucho por que el subwoofer se mueve demasiado , lo cual es lógico.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y dale....
> No necesitas un preamplificador para ese filtro PB!!!!
> Modifica la ganancia tal como te hemos dicho y asunto arreglado. No hay perdida de fidelidad ni nada parecido, y eso de "con mesura" es mas verdura de esa pagina!! Podes aumentar la ganancia a 100 o a 1000 o lo que haga falta.


Voy a seguir su consejo Dr. Zoidberg , bajare la resistencia que esta conectada al positivo del condensador de 2.2uf en la entrada a 68k o a 50k para tratar de duplicar la ganancia del circuito y probare a ver como se oye.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 9, 2019)

No modifiques lo demás solo (R1)
La ganancia esta dada por la relación de (R2 ÷ R1)       (R3)  solo fija una impedancia de entrada y (C1) define el punto de corte de la frecuencia la actual es de (3.5Hz) con los valores que originales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2019)

Kuro-chan dijo:


> No modifiques lo demás solo (R1)Ver el archivo adjunto 176997
> La ganancia es de esta dada por (R2 ÷ R1) (R3)  solo fija una impedancia de entrada y (C1) define el punto de corte de la frecuencia la actual es de (3.5Hz) con los valores que originales.


El problema es que la conexión de R1 y R3 es un tanto "anormal" para la entrada de un AO en *configuración inversora*, de hecho R3 está mal ubicada por que quien fija la impedancia de entrada es R1 y no R3. El poner R3 en el pin 2 lo que hace es NADA por que en ese punto la tensión del terminal 2 es igual a del terminal 3 (masa virtual), por lo tanto hay CERO volts sobre R3 y dá lo mismo dejarla ahí o quitarla. Claramente ese esquema está "adaptado" (por decirlo académicamente) de otro que tenía entrada en configuración no inversora, donde R3 sí hubiera definido la impedancia de entrada, aunque R1 y R2 ya no estarían conectadas de esa forma.



rogarzon dijo:


> ¿Como cuál por ejemplo?.
> ¿Es tan malo el diseño del circuito? . Disculpen mi ignorancia.
> Es un circuito que las piezas se consiguen relativamente fácil en donde vivo. Vi el video que subio la gente de videorockola, me gusto y heché manos a la obra.


Este circuito: *Bass Extension - Elektor*
es mas simple y mucho mas efectivo y correctamente diseñado y usa los mismos componentes que usa el tuyo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2019)

Luego de la "Siesta" realicé una simulación del filtro de la Rococola y encontré que nunca jamás en la vida puede faltar volumen de salida,
Estando el potenciómetro de 50KΩ a un 5%, o 95% dependiendo como se mire, da una acentuación de *26db* a 36Hz suficiente como llevar a la saturación a casi cualquier amplificador.
Llevando a potenciómetro a tope pasa a ser un filtro de ranura 

Así que deduzco que 
1) Hay algo mal armado
2) La fuente de programa musical no tiene contenido dentro del rango de frecuencia del filtro (36Hz)
3) Ambas anteriores


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 9, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Luego de la "Siesta" realicé una simulación del filtro de la Rococola y encontré que nunca jamás en la vida puede faltar volumen de salida,
> Estando el potenciómetro de 50KΩ a un 5%, o 95% dependiendo como se mire, da una acentuación de *26db* a 36Hz suficiente como llevar a la saturación a casi cualquier amplificador.
> Llevando a potenciómetro a tope pasa a ser un filtro de ranura


¿Que software usas para la simulación de circuitos electrónicos?

Les cuento que cambie la resistencia de entrada de 100k por una de 68k y apenas noto la diferencia (quizas tenga que bajarla aún más), lo extraño es que el subwoofer se mueve bien o sea, que se nota que el amplificador le esta dando corriente al subwoofer pero no noto que se oiga tan alto como cuando esta sin el filtro. Quiero aclarar una cosa, *no es que el circuito no se oiga*, se oye con potencia por toda la casa. Lo que quiero decir es que cuando está sin el filtro se oye con un nivel de volumen mayor (no se si tiene lógica lo que les explico ). 

Yo tengo otro amplificador con dos bafles aparte del que utilizo para el subwoofer, y cuando pongo los dos amplificadores juntos, los dos bafles opacan al subwoofer cosa que no pasaba cuando esta sin el filtro.
¿Puede ser que el filtro trabaja con un rango de frecuencias tan bajas que necesito un amplificador más potente que el  que tengo actualmente para que nivele el sonido del subwoofer con el de los dos bafles ?, ¿Cuál seria la proporción adecuada, 2 a 1 ?


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 9, 2019)

rogarzon dijo:


> 100k por una de 68k





Kuro-chan dijo:


> La ganancia esta dada por la relación de (R2 ÷ R1)



Si (R2 es 100K) y (R1 es 100k) (100÷100 =1) es decir no amplifica lo que es entra es lo que sale.
Haora (R2 es 100k) y (R1 es 68k) (100÷68=1.47) por eso apenas notas la diferencia.
Si pones (R2 de 100K)  y (R1 de 10k) tendrás que una (ganancia X 10)

Pero también no esperes mucho de un amplificador con TDA7377

Pero (si) el punto de corte del filtro es bastante bajo modifica (C1) por uno de menor valor como 68nF e según lo necesario, O consigue un amplificador de más potente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2019)

rogarzon dijo:


> ¿Que software usas para la simulación de circuitos electrónicos?


*Multisim*

Vamos "Again" si tu circuito de realce de bajos funciona correctamente al poner el potenciómetro de 50KΩ cerca del máximo recorrido y el de volumen (20KΩ) a máximo la salida del circuito debe ser mucho mas que suficiente como para excitar al amplificador *a toda potencia* con una entrada de audio *"Normalita"*

Como desconozco como armaste el circuito, el potenciómetro de 50KΩ puede tener su máximo hacia la derecha o hacia la izquierda, hay que probar ambas posibilidades.

Si realizada la comprobación *NO *consigues excitar el amplificador correctamente revisa lo que armaste, valores de resistencias, valores capacitores, conexiones, Etc.

¿ Que cosa estás empleando como fuente de señal de audio ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2019)

rogarzon dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que cuando está sin el filtro se oye con un nivel de volumen mayor (no se si tiene lógica lo que les explico ).


Si mandas señal de rango completo al woofer seguramente se va a escuchar MUCHO mas fuerte por que tenes un monton de componentes espectrales contribuyendo al SPL final. Si recortas el rango de frecuencias a lo que corresponde el SPL final será menor por que solo contribuyen las frecuencias que deja pasar el filtro. Asi es como trabajan los sistemas multiamplificados, asi que no importa lo que vos escuches sino lo que MIDAS y como no estas midiendo nada esta discusion no tiene futuro.


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 10, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que cosa estás empleando como fuente de señal de audio ?


La PC, y manda una buena señal, demasiado fuerte diría yo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Vamos "Again" si tu circuito de realce de bajos funciona correctamente al poner el potenciómetro de 50KΩ cerca del máximo recorrido y el de volumen (20KΩ) a máximo la salida del circuito debe ser mucho mas que suficiente como para excitar al amplificador *a toda potencia* con una entrada de audio *"Normalita"*


El potenciómetro de 50k no lo puedo abrir mucho, como máximo como a la mitad o menos, ya que potencia demasiado los bajos y el subwoofer vibra como loco .



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si mandas señal de rango completo al woofer seguramente se va a escuchar MUCHO mas fuerte por que tenes un monton de componentes espectrales contribuyendo al SPL final. Si recortas el rango de frecuencias a lo que corresponde el SPL final será menor por que solo contribuyen las frecuencias que deja pasar el filtro.


Puede ser que sea esto lo que esta pasando , que necesito un amplificador y un subwoofer más potente para igualar el nivel de los otros dos baffles .

Al final baje aún mas la resistencia de la entrada y puse una de 15k, ahora la ganancia del circuito es de 6.6 y lo escucho más fuerte, quizas solo necesitaba de un amplificador más potente, por que me consta de que el circuito esta haciendo su función. En breve trataré de armar el filtro que me indicaron en un comentario anterior (*Bass Extension - Elektor*) y los compararé para ver, o mejor, oir como se comportan ambos.
Muhcísimas gracias por la auyda prestada, es por esto que este foro es tan genial , siempre ayudan a los que tenemos menos conocimiento del tema. Soy a ficionado a la electrónica y no tengo el vasto conocimiento que pueden tener algunos de ustedes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2019)

rogarzon dijo:


> . . . . El potenciómetro de 50k no lo puedo abrir mucho, como máximo como a la mitad o menos, ya que potencia demasiado los bajos y el subwoofer vibra como loco . . . . .


Entonces tu circuito hace lo que debe hacer, _*"Potenciar los bajos por sobre otras frecuencias",*_*NO *es un previo, es un filtro pasa-bajos con *realce*.
Si armas el circuito de Elektor te funcionará de forma similar.


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 10, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Entonces tu circuito hace lo que debe hacer, _*"Potenciar los bajos por sobre otras frecuencias",*_*NO *es un previo, es un filtro pasa-bajos con *realce*.
> Si armas el circuito de Elektor te funcionará de forma similar.


Si, es un filtro pasa bajos con realce, no un preamplifcador con red de tonos. De todas formas haré el circuito de Elektor para comparar, dice Dr. Zoidberg que es mejor, además de sencillo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2019)

Ya por aquí plantee que no tenías clara la función de este circuito:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Muy cierto, lo que me lleva a hacer una reflexión, el interesado ¿ Entiende que cosa hace o se supone que hace este artefacto ? . . . .



En tu caso buscaría un _*previo con control de tono de 2 bandas*_, que en el Foro hay varios y muy buenos, o eventualmente un *previo con control de tono de 3 bandas* que también hay muy buenos en el Foro.

El Bass-boost que armaste momentáneamente lo dejaría de lado.


----------



## rogarzon (Mar 10, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En tu caso buscaría un _*previo con control de tono de 2 bandas*_, que en el Foro hay varios y muy buenos, o eventualmente un *previo con control de tono de 3 bandas* que también hay muy buenos en el Foro.


Mi intensión simempre ha sido armar un *filtro pasa bajos* para que no le llegara el rango completo de frecuencias al subwoofer, lo que pasa que me sorprendio el nivel de volumen.



Fogonazo dijo:


> El Bass-boost que armaste momentáneamente lo dejaría de lado.


¿Por qué?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2019)

rogarzon dijo:


> Mi intensión simempre ha sido armar un *filtro pasa bajos* para que no le llegara el rango completo de frecuencias al subwoofer, lo que pasa que me sorprendio el nivel de volumen.


Para eso se emplea un filtro pasa bajo, pero simple, *SIN *potenciar los bajos, es decir *NO* un circuito Bass-Boost.
Se emplea un Xover o Crossover activo.
Si lo único que deseas es limitar la respuesta a frecuencia en bajos del gabinete armas solo la sección Pasa-Bajos de un Crossover, o armas todo y solo usas lo que te interesa.


----------



## mostrin (Mar 13, 2019)

reconocen este pcb


----------



## essempro (Jun 1, 2019)

Buena tarde a todos, perdonen si esta pregunta no va aqui, solo que no quise crear otro post preguntando algo relativamente similar.

Mi pregunta es si alguien podria recomendarme algun filtro pasa altas y tambien que circuito de amplificador que conoscan utilizarian para frecuencias altas.

Les agradesco de antemano. Saludos


----------



## John87 (Dic 14, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Luego de la "Siesta" realicé una simulación del filtro de la Rococola y encontré que nunca jamás en la vida puede faltar volumen de salida,
> Estando el potenciómetro de 50KΩ a un 5%, o 95% dependiendo como se mire, da una acentuación de *26db* a 36Hz suficiente como llevar a la saturación a casi cualquier amplificador.
> Llevando a potenciómetro a tope pasa a ser un filtro de ranura


Tienes toda la razón, ayer he montado este filtro de rockola... Y me pasa exactamente eso... Yo pensaba que era de frecuencia ajustable, y lo unico que hace es saturar en los porcentajes que nombras... Eso si, corta muy muy bien ni rasto de medios y medios bajos, quizas demasiado...

Que cabreo... Yo quería que fuera regulable la Fc... Es inutil el pot de 50k ¿lo podría poner más pequeño? por ejemplo 2k? ¿para poder usar el 100% del recorrido del pot?

¿Ese pot está regulando la ganancia cierto? ya que está en "paralelo"(al menos me parece parte de él, pin central y el 3) con el c de 330 pF ¿cierto?

¿Qué modificación podría hacerle para que sea regulable la Fc?




Oculto: Dr.zoidberg






Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema es que la conexión de R1 y R3 es un tanto "anormal" para la entrada de un AO en *configuración inversora*, de hecho R3 está mal ubicada por que quien fija la impedancia de entrada es R1 y no R3. El poner R3 en el pin 2 lo que hace es NADA por que en ese punto la tensión del terminal 2 es igual a del terminal 3 (masa virtual), por lo tanto hay CERO volts sobre R3 y dá lo mismo dejarla ahí o quitarla. Claramente ese esquema está "adaptado" (por decirlo académicamente) de otro que tenía entrada en configuración no inversora, donde R3 sí hubiera definido la impedancia de entrada, aunque R1 y R2 ya no estarían conectadas de esa forma.
> 
> 
> Este circuito: *Bass Extension - Elektor*
> es mas simple y mucho mas efectivo y correctamente diseñado y usa los mismos componentes que usa el tuyo.






Esa R3 ¿no funciona como filtro pasa altos? en concunto con el condensador de 2.2uF


PD: perdonar el que yo he montado es alimentación simple, pero es lo mismo.


----------



## Rafaelangel (Mar 13, 2020)

Hola amigo como te fue con el resultado final del filtro yo estoy en proceso de armar un circuito asi pero me tiene en duda mi amolificador es de 100w


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2020)

Rafaelangel dijo:


> Hola amigo como te fue con el resultado final del filtro yo estoy en proceso de armar un circuito asi pero me tiene en duda mi am*P*lificador es de 100w


Pero ¿ Con que tienes dudas ?, ¿ Con el amplificador o el filtro ?


----------



## Rafaelangel (Mar 14, 2020)

La duda es si al fin es cierto que hay q tener 200w rms. O sirve para cualquier amplificador de menor potencia. Y la solucion final entendi que fue bajar la resistencia de entrada a 15k. Si es asi? Sin distorciones? Y si te parece que quedo como debia ser? Quedaste conforme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2020)

Rafaelangel dijo:


> La duda es si al fin es cierto que hay q tener 200w rms.
> O sirve para cualquier amplificador de menor potencia.


*NO *es cierto, funciona con cualquier amplificador


> Y la solucion final entendi que fue bajar la resistencia de entrada a 15k. Si es asi? Sin distorciones? Y si te parece que quedo como debia ser? Quedaste conforme.


No armé NI armaría ese filtro porque *NO *me gusta
Lo de bajar la resistencia de entrada (68KΩ) a *15KΩ *es correcto y no debería tener nada que ver con la distorsión.


----------



## Rafaelangel (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok amigo gracias


----------



## John87 (Mar 18, 2020)

Rafaelangel dijo:


> La duda es si al fin es cierto que hay q tener 200w rms. O sirve para cualquier amplificador de menor potencia. Y la solucion final entendi que fue bajar la resistencia de entrada a 15k. Si es asi? Sin distorciones? Y si te parece que quedo como debia ser? Quedaste conforme.


Yo armaria cualquier otro, estoy arrepentido de hacerlo... sigo usando uno que hice solo siguiendo esquemas de filtro pasabajo preamplificado y un calculador online. pero de primer orden. en realidad creo que segunda porque me invente un filtro pasabajo condensador resistencia antes del preamp. Y tambien le meti un conmutador para variar la ganancia, cambiando a una resistencia u otra. Ya que lo uso con dos amplificadores y con uno casi no sonaba. y con el otro saturaba. 

Si quieres uno bueno y testado haz el que recomiendan aqui, tiene muy buena pinta y tiene regulación de corte de frecuencia si no me equivoco:





						Bass Extension - Elektor
					

Les dejo un articulo de la revista Elektor, venia en un complilado de articulos de Audio.  Por lo que lei, consta de un pre a la entrada que variamos con P1 y con P2(stereo) determinamos el corte del filtro. En la 1er hoja se ve la respuesta en frecuencia.  Viene el PCB incluido la fuente (junto...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Humphrey (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola, alguien me dice ¿por qué en el Bass Extension pone dos condensadores por separado para lograr un solo valor, hay alguna mejora de sonido o inmunidad a ruido a que si pongo solo uno del valor total del paralelo en ambas etapas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2020)

Humphrey dijo:


> Hola, alguien me dice ¿por qué en el Bass Extension pone dos condensadores por separado para lograr un solo valor, hay alguna mejora de sonido o inmunidad a ruido a que si pongo solo uno del valor total del paralelo en ambas etapas?


Según calculo el autor del circuito se necesita un capacitor de *200nF* que *NO *es un valor estándar, por eso lo de colocar 2 capacitores de *100nF *que suman los *200nF *del cálculo.
Lo mismo ocurre con el de *400nF *que se consigue sumando *220nF + 180nF*


----------



## Humphrey (Ene 7, 2021)

Hola, gracias por responder, uhmm me surge otra duda, bueno es mas curiosidad, ¿qué diferencia hay, alguna ventaja o mejora si la señal se pusiera en la entrada inversora del opamp?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2021)

Humphrey dijo:


> Hola, gracias por responder, uhmm me surge otra duda, bueno es mas curiosidad, ¿qué diferencia hay, alguna ventaja o mejora si la señal se pusiera en la entrada inversora del opamp?


Diferencia de calidad, ninguna, solo se logra simplificar el diseño del filtro.


----------



## Humphrey (Ene 7, 2021)

Gracias!!


----------

